# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ηρθαν τα ταχυδρομακια.

## pedrogall

Σημερα πηρα τα 2 ζευγαρια ταχυδρομους που περιμενα. Ειναι 35 ημερων τα 2 και 30 ημερων τα αλλα 2. Εχουν τα petigree τους που αναφερουν το Νο του δακτυλιδιου που φερουν απο τον συλλογο ο9. Επισης αναφερουν τους γονεις και τους παππουδες των πιτσουνιων. Τα βαζω φωτογραφιες να τα δειτε.

----------


## pedrogall

Δειτε τις φωτο.

----------


## Σπυρος24

να ρωτησω κατι ακυρο??αν θελετε απαντατε.παντα ειχα απορια .τα περιστερια αυτα.πως γνωριζουν που να πανε το γραμμα?

----------


## pedrogall

Τωρα δεν μεταφερουν γραμματα, αυτο γινοταν παλαιοτερα. Τωρα λαμβανουν μερος σε αγωνες περιστεριων, και επιστρεφουν απο διαφορες αποστασεις το καθενα στο σπιτι του [κουμασι].

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πέτρο καλορίζικα τα μικρά σου.Άντε και καλές πτήσεις.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αντε πετρο καλες πτησεις τωρα.

----------


## Σπυρος24

> Τωρα δεν μεταφερουν γραμματα, αυτο γινοταν παλαιοτερα. Τωρα λαμβανουν μερος σε αγωνες περιστεριων, και επιστρεφουν απο διαφορες αποστασεις το καθενα στο σπιτι του [κουμασι].


και πως το καταφερνουν αυτο?εννοω να τους το μαθαινουν.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να πω στον σπυρο που ρωταει.πως ξερουν που θα παν το γραμμα.ακου σπυρο αυτα τα περιστερια παντα γυρναν στην φωλια τους.δες τωρα πως επικοινωνουσαν οι ανθρωποι με αυτα τα περιστερια(αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις και σημερα).ας πουμε οτι εσυ εισαι απο αθηνα και εγω απο θεσσαλονικη και εχουμε και η δυο ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.αν συναντηθουμε μια φορα σε δεινω εγω 2-3 περιστερια μου.μου δινεις και εσυ 2-3 δικα σου.μολις φτασω εγω θεσσαλονικη και θελω να σε ενημηροσω για κατι,περνω ενα περιστερι σου γραφω αυτο που θελω το βαζω σε μια ιδικη θηκη στο ποδι του και το αφηνω.αυτο μολις ερθη αθηνα σε σενα πας το πιανεις απο το κουμασι και περνεις το γραμμα.μετα θες εσυ να μου απαντησεις κανεις το ιδιο με δηκο μου περιστερι και μολις ερθη το πιανω και βλεπω το γραμμα. ετσι επικοινωνουσαν στα παλια χρονια με περιστερια.και ετσι μεταφεραν γραμματα.

----------


## vagelis76

Πέτρο ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΑ !!!!!!!με το καλό να αρχίσεις και τα πετάγματα ...  ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Αχου, να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά! Ζευγαράκι θα γίνουν;

----------


## Σπυρος24

> να πω στον σπυρο που ρωταει.πως ξερουν που θα παν το γραμμα.ακου σπυρο αυτα τα περιστερια παντα γυρναν στην φωλια τους.δες τωρα πως επικοινωνουσαν οι ανθρωποι με αυτα τα περιστερια(αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις και σημερα).ας πουμε οτι εσυ εισαι απο αθηνα και εγω απο θεσσαλονικη και εχουμε και η δυο ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.αν συναντηθουμε μια φορα σε δεινω εγω 2-3 περιστερια μου.μου δινεις και εσυ 2-3 δικα σου.μολις φτασω εγω θεσσαλονικη και θελω να σε ενημηροσω για κατι,περνω ενα περιστερι σου γραφω αυτο που θελω το βαζω σε μια ιδικη θηκη στο ποδι του και το αφηνω.αυτο μολις ερθη αθηνα σε σενα πας το πιανεις απο το κουμασι και περνεις το γραμμα.μετα θες εσυ να μου απαντησεις κανεις το ιδιο με δηκο μου περιστερι και μολις ερθη το πιανω και βλεπω το γραμμα. ετσι επικοινωνουσαν στα παλια χρονια με περιστερια.και ετσι μεταφεραν γραμματα.


αχα....και αυτα ερχοντουσαν παντα πισω στην φωλια τους? ποοο τελειοο!!!!

----------

